# Very worried about Esophageal Cancer



## 22449

Hi everyone, my name is Patrick and I recently found this site and wanted some opinions. I am in Pittsburgh Pa and I am 35 years old. I am waiting for the only appointment I could get by a Gastrointerologist next Friday. O.k., let me get to the symptoms.I have a really bad feeling right around my adams apple of dysphagia which I have never noticed before. The food goes down but it seems to be somewhat restricted. I can feel a slight pain under my left shoulder blade when I swallow occassionally and a few pains radiating around the middle of my back but when I say Pain, it basically isnt, its just an uncomfortable feeling.I have suffered with Acid Reflux for 10 years and 4 years ago had a Barium Swallow and the Doctor found a slight Esophageal Ring and a mild upper Hiatal Hernia. He did not get me tested for Barret's but said he wanted to see me yearly.I moved around alot and with Prilosec, hadnt had any problems really unless I ran out of Prilosec, then the Acid would start right back up a day or two later.Right now I feel the lump in my throat and I constanlty have to burp after every bite and every sip of liquid. I pass gas alot AND feel gas in my stomach and I am very bloated it seems after even a small meal, right around the sternum.I also have more saliva in my mouth and what seems to be plegm in the back if my throat.It seems like everything got worse when I started doing research on Cancer. I pray its not esophageal Cancer.I am very scared to put it mildly of having an Endoscopy done.Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Wmtand

Welcome, It is certainly natural to be scared. It is the fear of the unknown... But just try to remember not knowing what it is causes a great deal of stress and means that you are unable to treat whatever may be causeiing this problem. I am also praying for you that it is not cancer and hope that your test goes ok. Hang in there !!


----------



## overitnow

Fear of the unknown is always the worst. Given that GERD has so many different symptoms it might make most sense to assume you are simply developing new ones rather than assuming the worst. (My wife, as an example, thought she was having a heart attack one night.)We have both been able to control ours with a supplement rather than meds. Assuming this is still GERD and the Prilosec is no longer working, drop me a line and I will get you some info on the flavonoids I use. My best to you.Mark


----------



## 22449

Thank You very much for your replies. I sure hope its GERD and not Cancer.Its weird, I was doing some reserach on the internet and then found Esophageal Cancer and ever since then, everything has been worse.I just woke up this morning with an upset stomach and to clear that feeling in my throat I had to burp and it tasted like the gastro juices in the stomach, the kind when you dry heave. I still have the lump in my throat and I am belching and passing gas alot. It sounds like my stomach is grumbling.I never really noticed the symptoms before if I had them and now after a span of 8 days, I have all of these symptoms? strange.I sopke to my former Doctor and he said in Dec. of 2000, he diagnosed me with a non obstructive esophageal mucocos ring and a slight Hiatal Hernia. I was not tested for Barret's.4 and a half years later, I wonder if the ring got worse, hernia etc.. or If I developed Barret's. I just dont know if I ever had Barret's. The thing I wonder abouyt is the duration time between Barret's and Esophageal Cancer that happens to 5 - 10% of people with Barret's? years, decades etc..?Anyways, my stomach is growling now, dont seem to have an appetitie at all, a little taste of stomach acid in my mouth and the ol lump in throat. If this is GERD, I can honestly say I dont remember having GERD before only Acid Reflux.The symptoms have lasted 9 days now. Does Gerd last awhile?Thanks for all your responses. By the way, is an Edoscopy scary? I suffer from panic attacks occassonally and the thought of being sedated with a tube down my throat scares the heck out of me.


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady

Hi pmanning 1969, 1st of all GERD can be really awful. I've suffered from it for about 15 years now and I have developed Barretts. I was just diagoned this past November. Barretts really has no symtoms. The test is done by endosocopy and it isn't really a problem at all. They will give you an IV for saline solution and then inject a seditive into you.With mose doctors, you will never feel a thing. You will wake up with a slight sore throat but otherwise fine. The doctor will most likely take a biopsy if necessary and send it out to check for Barretts. Now about GERD.It can really be awful. It sounds like you are suffering like I am. At present, I have IBS -C,Barretts Esophgus, a sliding hernia and a nasty pancreas. My GERD causes me to have severe back pain, near my wings, and my hernia cause me chest discomfort. Not pain really, but an uncomfortable feeling, almost like a lump is sitting there. GERD does cause you to have a rotten taste in your mouth and that is from all the acid being pushed up into your esophagus.The percentage of people who develop cancer from Barretts is 1 in every 200 hundred people.Try not to worry but get another opinion, especially about the Barretts. And like I said, GERD causes a lot of symtoms. I've been into the ER twice thinking I was having a heart attack. GERD also causes a lot of mucus in your throat and may make you cough or have to clear your throat alot. I hope I've been helpful in answering some of your questions. You can always e-mail me at lscaldino###yahoo.com.Believe me, I know all about GERD and it's symtoms. Take care. Linda


----------



## 22449

Thank You very much for the reply. I certainly hope its Gerd though because facing the other would be unbearable for me and my fiance who is only 22.Do you ever get feeling of stricture when you swallow though? can feel the food in the wind pipe sliding down causing a sensation in your back? can that be GERD or A Hernia? thats what has me really worried.Today is the first day i can really remember the actual taste of stomach acid coming into my mouth, the kind that I used to taste when I was hungover and would dry heave it out when nothing else was in my stomach.lolThe other feeling that got me on Prilosec was just the constant burning in my stomach and burning in my throat but I never really had the acidy taste in my throat which I get now from Burping.I wonder if my Hernai has gotten worse of maybe the ring has grown. Is there any known literature linking esophageal ring to cancer? I rememebr my doctor saying it needed to be monitored and had been known to be precancerous but he never screened me for Barrets.I would say my Acid Reflux was about 10 years. Prilosec as really helped but now I can burp up food taste and acid and that never happened before.Think I might be developing IBS AND Gerd after these 10 years when I had acid reflux? I just dont know if I had Gerd or not.Every time I eat something my stomach feels upset and groans. This has been going on for 9 days. Does this stuff last long or usually weeks at a time?I really appreciate all the information you all are providing.


----------



## overitnow

My conditions were different than yours; but if you had reflux you had GERD. As far as how long it goes on, I had chronic heartburn in a band around my stomach from the first bite in the morning until I fell asleep. Once it had reached that intensity, it stayed for a year, two (?); I can no longer remember. But I will never forget the constant pain.Mark


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady

pmanning, try to stay away from the alcohol. It's really bad for your esphogus and yes I do get the feeling that something is stuck in my throat. GERD is something you have to learn to live with. You will learn to take your PPI'sand they will definitly help. Your might have to through a couple of them before you find one that is right for you. Some people have complained of certain symtoms from PPI's. They helped me from day 1 and I can't go a day without them. You will also learn of certain foods that will trigger your GERD and you will also learn what you can and cannot eat.You need to get another appointment with a GI doctor and find out about your GERD. Good luck and keep us in touch. Lindathat will trigger your GERD.


----------



## nj_jaguar_lady

check out esophagus rings on www.medicineNet.com


----------



## 22449

Thanks Linda for the info. I have an appointment on Friday so hopefully we can get things worked out then. I am feeling a little better now. The food goes down and maybe I was just worrying a little too much, not so sure.Gonna be hard to not have a few Beers but if there is significant damage, I am not going to drink Beer anymore.I do enjoy drinking socially and its my only vice. I dont drink liquor, smoke,drink coffee and I avoid caffeine.I take a multitude of Vitamins daily and I try and eat as many fruits and vegetables as I can.I do occassionally eat a little to much red meat but I am changing. I do not eat fried food and I dont eat much fast food anymore.Have a great weekend.


----------



## Feisty

It sounds like you may be experiencing esophageal spasms. Sometimes, that is part of the GERD and/or Barrett's. Try taking smaller sips and smaller bites and chewing well before swallowing. And make sure the food is not too dry. I've suffered from Barrett's for quite a few years now. Been on Prevacid until symptoms got so bad I had to sleep sitting up in the recliner every night due to acid reflux and taking Prevacid 3 times a day.....ugh! I ended up having a Nissen Fundoplication (full stomach wrap to repair the floppy esophageal valve) and a huge hiatal hernia repair. This was done 18 months ago. Best thing I ever did. Try not to worry about the Endoscopy. It's a piece of cake. They put you "out" for it and when you wake up, it's all over. I didn't even have a sore throat. I just felt thirsty and drank a lot of water for the remainder of the day. I was also real tired and took a 3 hour nap when I got home. You will want someone to drive you home afterward. Do not try to drive yourself. In fact, they probably won't let you go home if you don't have someone to drive you because you have been given an aenesthetic. I just had another Endoscope done 3 weeks ago. The Barrett's looked good.....slight improvement now that the acid is not washing up into the esophagus. It will never be totally gone, but my Gastro said it has been "stalled", and he is pleased with it. I only have to take Pepcid or Prilosec OTC as needed......which is very occasionally. I stay away from spicey foods, etc. and try my best to not eat too much in the way of sweet, fatty desserts (my downfall), or over eat. Calm down, enjoy the weekend and this next week, and take it easy. Try not to read too much into all this before you actually get your test results back and talk with your Doc. Try not to diagnose yourself. Not a good idea.


----------



## 23677

Feisty, understandably you are making far more acid than normal due to anxiety which is causing all your symptoms to worsen. I suggest you get something to calm you down & if Valiun doesnt appeal there are natural sedatives such as valerian, & scullcap. Cups of chamomile tea can sooth the stomach also afternoon & evening preferred. It is over 2 years ago i was prescribed Nexium 40 twice a day for highly inflamed & scarred gullet (damaged valve), & I am surprised you havent been put on something similiar to prevent the stomach producing so much acid.I still have the damaged valve but i am now practically medication free. At this point in time you need assurance so I am asking you to visit www.mangosteenexperiences.com Best wishes.


----------



## Feisty

Snakeoil.......huh? I am 98% symptom free since I had the surgery 18 months ago. I think you misunderstood. Once in a great while, I have some heartburn and when that happens, my Gastro recommended I take Pepcid or Prilosec OTC but I don't need it on a daily basis. Before the surgery, I was on Prevacid, which helped for a long time, but then the acid reflux got worse and the Gastro advised me to increase my dose of Prevacid up to 3 times a day until surgery could be arranged. A 48 hour PH study showed extremely high levels of gastric acid in the esophagus even while taking Prevacid, which told him it had progressed to a serious stage and something more needed to be done. Therefore, surgery was recommended.


----------



## 22449

Thanks both of you for the reply.I have been on Prilosec now two years and it has worked like a gem. Until recently though, it seems like in the morning I can feel a little acid coming up. It never was like that before on Prilosec. In fact, when I would run out of Prilosec, it would actually work up to 2-3 days before I felt heart burn. Lately, its not the case.When wake up in the morning, I pass an unusual amount of gas. I also seem to burp every few minutes? you guys ever have those symptoms?When I swallow, I can feel the food sometimes in the back of my esophagus go down and occassionally feel a sharp pain (doesnt hurt) on my left side rib cage and my left shoulder blade.I was wondering if any of you ever experienced the same thing? Belching seems to be a problem and I dont remember ever having a Belching problem. I have been highly stressed so maybe all of this has gotten worse.I have been trying to calm down and plan on enjoying the weekend. Thanks for all the advice, I really appreciate it.....patrick


----------



## Feisty

> quote:When wake up in the morning, I pass an unusual amount of gas. I also seem to burp every few minutes? you guys ever have those symptoms?When I swallow, I can feel the food sometimes in the back of my esophagus go down and occassionally feel a sharp pain (doesnt hurt) on my left side rib cage and my left shoulder blade.I was wondering if any of you ever experienced the same thing?


Patrick.....The "feeling" in the back of the esophagus and the pain on the left side of the rib cage and shoulder blade could be from esophageal spasms. That's what mine feel like when I experience them. It also feels like something is sort of stuck in the throat/esophagus and that feeling can last anywhere from 10 to 45 minutes. They are miserable.As far as belching....I don't do much of that.As for passing gas in the morning.......I am constantly passing gas...all day and all night. LOL. I am the gas "queen"....I swear I am!







ROTFL. The gas problem I have is not from the GERD or Barrett's, it's from the IBS. I need to go back on a strict diet of protein and veggies to get my system back on track. Sugars and starches cause me tons of foul smelling gas. Ugh!


----------



## 22449

Well I have to burp all the time just to get that feeling in my throat to settle. Every single sip of water and mostly food I am belching to relieve pressure in my esophagus.I hear my stomach moving around kind of feeling and bubbly all the time.When I swallow every time, thats when I get the feeling on the elft side of my throat and, rib cage and left shoulder blade.When I swallow, even if I am not drinking or eating anything, just a normal swallow, my stomach seems to twist or something with each swallow.Can spasms be continuous or every time you eat food?


----------



## Feisty

Hmmmmmm........I've been thinking back right after I had the surgery when the spasms were really bad and I have to say, I guess I did "belch" so to speak. It would feel like a big air or gas bubble that needed to be released.And when the GERD was really bad, I couldn't even bend over without the stomach acid washing up into the throat. I'd swallow real fast to try to wash it back down. Sometimes it would make me head for the bathroom to barf. Ugh. It's hard to say for sure if spasms can be continuous or not. That is a question for your Gastro to answer. Be sure to write all your questions and concerns down....anything you want to talk with your Doc about. Remember.....no question is a silly question, not where your health and well being is concerned.GERD and Barrett's can cause narrowing of the esophagus which can cause a feeling of fullness or like something is stuck or spasms, so it's very possible that this is what you are experiencing. The important thing is to have the necessary tests done, talk candidly with your Doc, and find out what the diagnosis and treatment protocol is. And.......until then........try not to worry too much.







Keep us posted.


----------



## 22449

Well I am going to visit the Doctor tomorrow but I doubt I will have any procedure done just yet since this is my very first visit.My stomach is all in knots the past two weeks though. I can eat and everything but man I pass gas, Belch all the time and my stomach makes noises and when I press on my stomach to push it inward, its very tender.I dont know whats going on. I am still scared about Esophageal Cancer as I have read in a few cases the only symptom was indigestion.I know I am stressed out etc.. but it just isnt that, my stomach feels messed up.When I swallow whether I have eaten or not it makes a strange twinge in the upper abdomen area. Almost with every swallow I get a strange feeling in my stomach.I woke up again this morning and when I felt the need to Burp, I tasted the stomach acid. I have never had this type of taste in my mouth before even with heartburn, it was always different. The Prilosec I have been on for years which has worked awesome doesnt seem to stop that taste in the morning but I dont get anymore heartburn at all all day.This is just really weird right now.Oh well, I am just venting.lol


----------



## 19272

Hi Patrick. I am from England and I have just discovered this site. It is niceto know I am not alone. I have suffered all my adult life from heartburn. 2 years ago the doctor prescribed Zoton. Although I don`t get pain from the burning, I do get all the symptoms. E.g. sore throat, sinus problems, persistent cough,etc. I recently had to double my dose, which is worrying. Will I have to double it again in a couple of years?? My 33 year old brother died of esophagel cancer a few years ago. He suffered from GERD all his adult life but took my mothers old fashioned remedy, bicarbonate of soda. I wonder if this remedy could have contributed to his cancer, but my 75 year old mother has also taken this all her adult life. Obviously this problem runs in our family. The symptoms of the cancer were not like yours. He vomited with no warning. He had terrible stomache pain. He lost alot of weight. As the cancer progressed he turned into a sleleton practically. The cancer spread to his lungs and the bones in his ribcage. They told us that esophegal cancer is normally an old mans disease, which is reasssuring to you. Obviously I am also very worried about cancer, esoecially as I have the same troubles as my brother, but I try to eat all the right things, and do everything to prevent it. Good luck with the tests. Vanessa


----------



## 22449

Hi Vanessa. I am sorry to hear about your brother. I know cancer that runs in the family there is a real risk.My symptoms are still present. its weird because out of the blue they just started two weeks ago. I wont have an endoscopy until june 10th.I still have a feeling that something is stuck in my throat and I ave occassional pain (doesnt really hurt) radiating through my back and shoulder blades.I notice my stomach is tender, it moves around a lot and makes sounds, I ass alot of gas and Belch all the time especially after eating or drinking anything.I also notice the taste of stomach acid in my mouth, the sour taste but it doesnt burn. I have been on Prolisec for almost 3 years.I am not sure whats wrong but I am still worried.Thanks for responding.


----------



## 21509

Hi Patrick. I have the lump in my throat feeling too for about a month. My stomach is also tender right below the sternum, especially after eating. Burping helps me to feel better. I did have the endoscopy but it was perfectly normal so the doctor said I have IBS. I am not getting any better so I don't know what to do next as I am losing weight because I don't want to eat. I guess I will get a second opinion. Hope your test goes well. Let me know what they find out. Lynne


----------



## 23677

I feel that the best thing you guys can do is locate some mangosteen juice . The 43 xanthones in it appear to be doing wonderful things in the anti-inflammatory arena.I was put onto Nexium 40 twice a day for life due to a damaged esophagul valve which allowed stomach acid to continually irritate & inflame the esophagus & it also had deep scarring.The symptoms you describe were typical of mine. Now after drinking mangosteen last thing I have been able to reduce my medication to Nexium 20 once a day, & I am able to drink red wine, & brandy, & eat fish'n'chips without symptoms. Bloody amazing!!


----------



## 22449

My symptoms just ame out of knowhere. Everything was fine up until two weeks ago.Every morning I wake up my stomach is upset with the taste of stomach acid in my mouth but it doesnt burr, kind of weird.The food goes down but it feels like its really sticted on the way down. I hope everything is alright, I am sick of this. I felt totally fine up until 2 weeks ago. My Prilosec worked great etc..I use the bathroom more now than I ever did before but bowel movements seem to be normal.Everytime I swallow whether I have eaten or not, right aftwer I swallow my stomach does something, not sure what but my swallowing seems to affect something in my stomach.I just want to be normal again.I might try some of this Juice you are talking about. Where can I get some?


----------



## 22449

what about Aloe Vera Juice from Walmart? anyone try this stuff? I hear it has alot of good things.


----------



## Guest

Just looking for some advise, I have noticed over the past 5 months or so that when I tryig to get to sleep at night it's as though my throat is closing over,I am constantly gulping as though I have no control over it. During the day I also suffer from heartburn and constantly have to clear my throat, over the past few weeks I have also developed the feeling of something being stuck in my throat which is driving me crazy. I have got an app at the docs tomorrow but I am really worried this could be throat cancer, as I have been a heavy smoker for 9 years.Worried Mum of 2


----------



## 21800

PManning-What did you ever find out? I have been experiencing many of the same symtoms as you since about mid May. Much like you, they came out of nowhere. My doc says I may have GERD and put me on rinitedine. Helped my heartburn, but I still get a strange rumble/gurgling in my upper stomach when I swallow, either when I'm full or hungry. I usually don't notice it when eating or drinking, but is very prounounced when I swallow just saliva. This either happens, or its like a sensation of air backing up into my throat, without enough pressure to actually create a burp. It seems to break up in my lower throat and makes weird creaking noises. These sensations in my throat happen when I'm eating or even drinking small amounts of water. Somethimes it does it for no reason at all. I feel like there is "pressure" in my esophagus quite often, more like an unsettled feeling. I did end up having a swallow study done with barium, but the doc was a throat specialist. I'm not sure how closely the stomach/esophagus area was examined. Test came out normal as far as swallowing, but my symptoms continue and I am not scheduled to see my doc for another few weeks.


----------



## Guest

Believe it or not my doctor just had a feel around my throat area and said "It might be due to stress",I was very unhappy with her lack of interest to my symptoms. I have agreed to leave it for now but will monitor it for the next few weeks and if there is no change I shall go back to the doc. So in the meantime I shall have to put up with all these annoying symptoms.


----------



## 21367

I watched a programme about someone diagnosed with oesophagal cancer,they had constant indigestion and was actually vomiting the reflux. I wouldn't worry too much that this is your problem though,your doc would have known by now. I had a bariun swallow a few weeks back and was convinced it was bad news but it was just reflux. My problem is the bloated abdomen and the horrible bitter taste..anyone help with this please. I wish you good news though.


----------



## 13977

flavonoids? Can you tell me what flavonoids you use? I have the same things you guys have, I feel like this lump is making nuts. i'm worried about it. and the cost for test are so much, I went to a website about flavonoids, but i'm not sure wich one to take. I hope to hear from you thank youI need all the help I can get.


----------



## lilipoot

Oh why didnt you come here tobipdate i was fallowing your post because you were expriencing the same symptoms i have these days plz any body have any update?


----------



## Rebel L Ernst

Hello Patrick,

I asked my Doctor about the same issues... he told me he'd look and see when he did my endoscopy...and he might have to stretch it. Sometimes the esophagus gets inflamed, causing it to narrow. I had it done yesterday.. so we'll see if that helps. Another thing I might mention is have you had your thyroid checked? I have Hoshimoto's Thyroiditis and a goiter on my thyroid. If the goiter grows it can put pressure on your esophagus.


----------

